# Resetting PRAM/NVRAM



## Spakman (Apr 20, 2008)

What are the consequences of resetting PRAM/NVRAM?  I've recently added a HP C7280 AIO, and now my G5 won't sleep (attempting to put it to sleep manually cause it to wake back up immediately).  The monitor sleeps, the drives seem to spin down, but it doesn't sleep as deeply as it did prior to adding the new printer.  I'll try resetting the PRAM, but would like to know in advance what may be changed/reset so I don't get any nasty surprises.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 20, 2008)

This is what's stored in PRAM:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1242

Did you also add a USB hub when adding the printer, or is it connected directly to your computer?

Also, did you install any of the HP software or drivers?  It's possible that the software "polls" the printer for information in the background, which could be preventing sleep.


----------



## Spakman (Apr 20, 2008)

The printer is connected through a hub, and I did install the HP driver software I downloaded from HP's website.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 20, 2008)

You may try to connect just the printer directly to the computer, bypassing the hub, and removing any other non-vital (keyboard, mouse, etc.) USB devices like drives and card readers and what-not and see if that helps with the sleep problems.

You can also try removing the hp software from your login items, if it exists there.  Check under the System Preferences, in "Accounts", under your username in "Login Items."

I believe that software simply monitors the printer for when you press the "copy" key, or does some function of "listening" to the printer to detect certain button presses on the printer panel.  Removing this from your login items probably won't affect printing, but may affect the ability to copy and/or scan.


----------

